# Horse won't Canter!!



## Cloud9 (24 July 2008)

I am so frustrated.  I have never been able to get my horse to canter in the school.  I would love to school.  I watch feiends and they look great and I just want to be able to do it.  I know this sounds stupid.  I have had him 6 years and have had lessons but never yet have I got him cantering.  Sometimes he strikes off and then goes back into trot but most of the time he will just run in trot.  He will canter out hacking - but when he thinks he has done enough he just stops and no amount of kicking and shoving will get him going again.  If I canter with another horse they can gallop off - he never chases after them - he knows they will wait at the other end!!!  If he is going fast and I half halt he just stops.  If I use my crop he will buck and has got me off many times.  I just don't know what to do.  I really want my lessons again (gave up as I did not think I was getting anywhere and dediced to just enjoy my horse out hacking).  Feel like giving up.  I may aswell stick to hacking with the occasional short canter.  He is a lazy type but surely there is somethign I can do.  I know the problem is probabaly more me.  Just don't know what I can do.  HELP!!


----------



## dwi (24 July 2008)

Have you had his back and tack checked? If there's nothing wrong with him thats causing pain I'd say get a new instructor. I have a lazy horse and canter is never going to be her natural pace compared to her lovely floating trot but with schooling and determination she can and does produce a good canter in the school. A competent instructor should be able to sort your problems out


----------



## Carpetsmum (24 July 2008)

I know quite a few nervous riders who would pay a fortune for a horse like yours!

I know that doesn't help you though!


----------



## Cloud9 (24 July 2008)

Yes - I have his tack and back checked regularly - plus his teeth.  My horse is like the same type as yours - coloured cob.  He used to be a real heavyweight, but has lost a lot of weight and had to have his saddle altered to his new slimline waistline - saddler said it fits him although I do have trouble with it slipping back but every saddle I have ever tried does this cause of his huge shoulder movement.  Like your horse his most natural pace is his trot.  I have had one lesson with a new instructor and don't want to give in yet but I look so stupid flapping around in the school with no effect.  Got to the point I won't even try if there is someone around watching me as I look so amateur.  No matter what I try he manages to find an evasion technique to suit.


----------



## Cloud9 (24 July 2008)

I know I am lucky to have him - he is my first and only horse - bought him for my 30th birthday .  He is a hell of a strong boy when he feels like using himself - just as well that most of the time he doesn't want to as god knows what I would do!!


----------



## dwi (24 July 2008)

Have you tried asking for canter after a small jump? Lots of horses naturally land in canter after a jump and you could then use that to develop his balance and your confidence in him doing it without the worry of the transition.

Do you have a space where you can loose school or lunge? I would see if you can get him cantering in the school and get him used to the space and the vocal commands so that you can transfer that to when you are riding.

With Daisy when I found her transitions were a bit hit and miss my instructor got me using spurs (under her supervision) to sharpen the leg aid and asking over a single trotting pole lying on the ground in the corner before the long side. Don't ask me why it works but it did with Daisy every time and we don't have a problem now.

Good luck and keep us posted, you'll get there


----------



## browbrow (24 July 2008)

do you try every day? 

For a big heavy cob - it take AGES for them to canter properly in the school as its really hard for them 

It took my drum ages to get it  (cob) - and I had to persevere for months and months but alot of it is they find it hard to balance and its not comfortable for them.

Once they canter - theres no stopping them but try another instructor and keep the trots forward but steady as he will gain nothing from turbo trotting around the arena - lol


----------



## 0ldmare (24 July 2008)

Could you get someone to lunge you on him? (assuming he doesnt turn into a bucking bronco on the lunge of course!)


----------



## Cloud9 (24 July 2008)

Now - this will make it sound like I own a complete hooligan - truth is my horse is so lovely, well manered - bue one thing he can do but has found an evasion for is with lunging - he will be lunging happily but then - will just run in a straight line and gallop off - this is one thing he does know how to use his strength against me.
Am really grateful for all your advise - I don't ride everyday and know that really to get things right I need to start doing - even if its only 15 minutes in the school.  The other day me and my friend were both riding in the school together and the only time I have got him cantering it towards a jump - he jumped it (first time we had jumped) and then stopped immediately afterwards - so he can do it because he did get excited going towards it.  We did it a couple more times after that too and he did go into canter towards the jump each time.  Think he has got so used to only trotting in the school that he thinks that what he is supposed to do if you know what I mean - other people have got him cantering in the school just not me!!


----------



## Oldred (24 July 2008)

So, he will canter for other people! In that case, it may be you freezing up on him as you are unused to his canter. He then can't canter as he feels blocked. You may be bracing against him - quite understandable in the circumstances. You need to have an instructor who can get him cantering happily in the school. It does take a long time to perfect but should be possible. I've have just done this for a client and her horse's canter gets better every day now. Next, you must try to do cantering on another easy horse. A friends or in a riding school - tell them why you need the help and make sure they put you on an easy, good cantering horse. Another tip, practice trotting in the forward seat on your horse. When you start cantering on him if you can get off his back it will be easier for him and you. good luck!


----------



## horsebob (24 July 2008)

hi where abouts are you based hun? what bread is he, its not you at all if he was mine i would take him hunting to get  him sweet, also loose lundg him is a good idea, i have had one before like that and got him going forwards dont give up on him


----------

